
When computer scientists solved a centuries old philosophy problem - Gormisdomai
https://thomas-sittler.github.io/ps_computability/
======
Gormisdomai
Author of the article frames the conceptual analysis of computability as a
"success story of philosophy".

I wonder how many other philosophical problems have been solved by people who
are experts in other domains.

